# Red Wattlebird



## Bear Dale (Aug 22, 2018)

Red Wattlebird
Scientific name: Anthochaera carunculata

Feeding on a Banksia flower


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 22, 2018)

Such a beautiful scene!


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 22, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Bear Dale (Aug 22, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Such a beautiful scene!



Thanks very much Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 22, 2018)

Nominated for August Photo of the Month!


----------



## Bear Dale (Aug 22, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Very nice.



Thank you Jeff


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 23, 2018)

very good image...


----------



## Bear Dale (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## BrentC (Aug 23, 2018)

Very nice.   As much as we comment on the colourful birds Donde gets in Columbia, you guys in Australia have a lot of colourful birds as well.


----------



## Bear Dale (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Brent.


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 25, 2018)

Great shot.


----------

